# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد زدن داروخانه

## meysamkh766

سلام دوستان
من هدفم داروسازی هست ، یه سوال داشتم
میخواستم بدونم با یه مدرک میشه چند تا داروخانه زد ؟
خواهشا فقط این سوالم رو جواب بدین میدونم یه دونه زدنش هم خیلی سخته ولی شرایط من فرق میکنه فقط میخوام بدونم میشه چند تا زد یا نه مرسی

----------


## kimiagar

> سلام دوستان
> من هدفم داروسازی هست ، یه سوال داشتم
> میخواستم بدونم با یه مدرک میشه چند تا داروخانه زد ؟
> خواهشا فقط این سوالم رو جواب بدین میدونم یه دونه زدنش هم خیلی سخته ولی شرایط من فرق میکنه فقط میخوام بدونم میشه چند تا زد یا نه مرسی


*سلام عزیز
میشه با دکترای دیگه درصدی چندتا داروخونه زد
یعنی مشارکتی این کارو کرد که شما هم یه بهره ببرید
ولی این دوره زمونه زدن یه داروخونه هم سخته ، چون اگه پشتوانه ی مالی نداشته باشین همون یه داروخونه رو هم اولاش ورشکست میکنین
ولی اگه بتونین عضو هیئت علمی بشین که عالی میشه
چون زدن داروخونه تو جلسات هیئت علمی بررسی میشه و وقتی عضو باشین خودش امتیاز خوبیه*

----------


## meysamkh766

> *سلام عزیز
> میشه با دکترای دیگه درصدی چندتا داروخونه زد
> یعنی مشارکتی این کارو کرد که شما هم یه بهره ببرید
> ولی این دوره زمونه زدن یه داروخونه هم سخته ، چون اگه پشتوانه ی مالی نداشته باشین همون یه داروخونه رو هم اولاش ورشکست میکنین
> ولی اگه بتونین عضو هیئت علمی بشین که عالی میشه
> چون زدن داروخونه تو جلسات هیئت علمی بررسی میشه و وقتی عضو باشین خودش امتیاز خوبیه*



سلام
مرسی از پاسختون
ببخشید میشه این خط رو یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین
میشه با دکترای دیگه درصدی چندتا داروخونه زد
ینی تنهایی نمیشه چند تا زد ؟

----------


## kimiagar

> سلام
> مرسی از پاسختون
> ببخشید میشه این خط رو یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین
> میشه با دکترای دیگه درصدی چندتا داروخونه زد
> ینی تنهایی نمیشه چند تا زد ؟


*
اینو مطمئن نیستم والا
ببین دراوخنه زدن بستگی به امتیازت داره
هر چی امتیازت بیشتر باشه به نفعته 
ولی از اینی که میشه مشارکتی زد مطمئنم ، تکی رو فک نکنم چون مافیا نمیزارن*

----------


## meysamkh766

> *
> اینو مطمئن نیستم والا
> ببین دراوخنه زدن بستگی به امتیازت داره
> هر چی امتیازت بیشتر باشه به نفعته 
> ولی از اینی که میشه مشارکتی زد مطمئنم ، تکی رو فک نکنم چون مافیا نمیزارن*


امتیاز ها رو میدونم ... دوران دانشجویی تمام تلاشم رو میکنم
راستش پارتیه من اون بالا بالا ها نشسته فکر نکنم دست مافیایی بهش برسه  :Yahoo (1): 
مرسی از راهنماییت

----------


## kimiagar

> امتیاز ها رو میدونم ... دوران دانشجویی تمام تلاشم رو میکنم
> راستش پارتیه من اون بالا بالا ها نشسته فکر نکنم دست مافیایی بهش برسه 
> مرسی از راهنماییت


*فدایت : )))
دست ما رو هم بگیــر رفیق*

----------


## mahdi2015

> امتیاز ها رو میدونم ... دوران دانشجویی تمام تلاشم رو میکنم
> راستش پارتیه من اون بالا بالا ها نشسته فکر نکنم دست مافیایی بهش برسه 
> مرسی از راهنماییت


«راستش پارتیه من اون بالا بالا ها نشسته فکر نکنم دست مافیایی بهش برسه » خیلی عذر می خوام اما حالم از این جمله بهم خورد جسارت نباشه فقط حالم از جملتون بهم خورد لعنت به هر چی پارتی و پارتی باز

----------


## mina_77

با یه میلیارد میشه هم مجوز خرید هم داروها رو؟؟؟

تصوری از سرمایش ندارم
فقط همه میگن خیلی مایه میخاد
کسی اطلاع داره بگه لطفااا

----------


## Ali77

> با یه میلیارد میشه هم مجوز خرید هم داروها رو؟؟؟
> 
> تصوری از سرمایش ندارم
> فقط همه میگن خیلی مایه میخاد
> کسی اطلاع داره بگه لطفااا


نه :Yahoo (111): 
خود مجوزش كم كم ٥٠٠ تومن هستش
صد تومنم جنس بريزى كه كمه
تو خيابون كه نميشه بفروشى يه مغازه ميخاى
خود اون حداقل رو ١ ميليارد هستش
در كل  حداقل١/٥ ميليارد خرج داره

----------


## mina_77

> نه
> خود مجوزش كم كم ٥٠٠ تومن هستش
> صد تومنم جنس بريزى كه كمه
> تو خيابون كه نميشه بفروشى يه مغازه ميخاى
> خود اون حداقل رو ١ ميليارد هستش
> در كل  حداقل١/٥ ميليارد خرج داره


خوب خداروشکر
خوبه

----------

